# Cordless drill settings...and tips?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I just ordered a 6" Nils (orange auger). I'm not sure what the best settings are for the drill (Makita 18v). I'm guessing highest torque setting and lowest speed?

Any tips on using a cordless drill with this auger?

Hope to be drilling 20-30 holes a day in 16"s of ice up north next week!!!!!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep.,Highest Torque, Lowest Speed.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck man!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... And bring spare batteries! Going thru 16" of ice with a cordless, you're only going to get a few holes on one battery... If that


----------



## fattire (Apr 8, 2015)

9Left said:


> ... And bring spare batteries! Going thru 16" of ice with a cordless, you're only going to get a few holes on one battery... If that


Depends on the drill I have drilled 12 holes in 18" + ice and never had to change the battery on my Rigid.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fattire said:


> Depends on the drill I have drilled 12 holes in 18" + ice and never had to change the battery on my Rigid.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> fattire said:
> ...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend has the vexilar K drill and a li ion Milwaukee drill and we get 20-25holes through 16" of ice on one battery


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea, if I only get a couple of holes on a battery, I’m going to be disappointed. I hope to get at least 10 per battery (have 3 batteries & plan to keep them warm).

It is an older drill that I just had lying around the house. I was reading some reviews on the Nils 6”, and some were reporting over 20 holes with a single battery on the same drill. If I get half that, I will be more than happy…….MUCH better than drilling by hand.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you cut any holes yet with the Nils by hand? Bet you will be surprised how easy it is to cut by hand.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Like ibj said, lowest speed and let the cutting head do all the work. No need to push down really. Good luck!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea... With an ION battery! That's completely different... A regular battery is not gonna get you too far with that much ice... Just bring the hand attachment for the drill ... At any rate... Good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I carry the hand crank attachment as a backup.

I'm using a Dewalt 20V Max XRP drill, with 5ah batteries and an 8" Strikemaster Mora auger. The side handle on the drill is a huge help! The guys are right though, just let the weight of the drill and auger do the work. No need to apply any force. 

I haven't got to truly test the battery life of the 5ah batteries, but I have drilled 30+ holes in 8" ice with one battery. If it wasn't for this forum I would never have thought to adapt my auger for drill use. 

I do keep the battery in my coat pocket, and the spares in the warm shanty. I'm a big believer in the Lithium ion batteries compared to the old nicad


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I had the adapter worked well got about 6 to 8 holes on a battery. Recently got a clam gear reduction plate and highly recommend it. We get about 10-12 holes now but a lot less wear and tear on your drill


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I went with a brushless Rigid 18v hammer drill w/ 600 in. of torque and paired it with my 6" Mora. My buddy made the extension for me. Go figure...warm winter kept me from trying it out.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I never had to use my reserve battery. I was getting 20+ (lost count) holes in 12”+ of ice on my battery….effortless drilling and exceeded all expectations. I did keep the battery in the shack when not in use. 

Does anyone know if the cutting head is compatible with the Trekker? I would really like to get the cordless drill top & 14” section from the Trekker…..could keep the auger in the shack, and be plenty for Southern Ohio ice…if there is any next year!


----------

